# Pheasant



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I know this sounds crazy but as i was cooking dinner tonight i saw a pheasant go running across the road. I ran to the window and sure enough a female pheasant was running as fast as it possibly could back and forth up the street. I sure never thought i would see one of those in Canton!!!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I see em in downtown Detroit off Warren and 75. There are blocks of torn down houses and they must love what's left.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I've seen them before while jigging on the river.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Greenbush future said:


> I see em in downtown Detroit off Warren and 75. There are blocks of torn down houses and they must love what's left.


I used to see them once in a while down at school near the Wayne State Pharmacy College at John R and Mack. 

When I was a kid, there was a big field next to my house in Livonia where the pheasants lived. I remember as a child watching out my back window as the mother would bring her babies for walks in the yard.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

RyGuy525 said:


> I know this sounds crazy but as i was cooking dinner tonight i saw a pheasant go running across the road. I ran to the window and sure enough a female pheasant was running as fast as it possibly could back and forth up the street. I sure never thought i would see one of those in Canton!!!


I can tell your young. I grew up in canton (warren and beck) back when it was mostly farm land. I used to hunt right in the back yard, rabbits, pheasants and quite a few deer too. I still see a few birds off cherry hill now and then.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

When we moved here it was farm land but i was just born. We still see deer all the time.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

i saw a male one on the concrete barrier on 75 heading north right where you slow down to 25 miles and hour and do that huge left curve, the one right after fox theater, hockeytown, comerica, and ford field.
i thought i was going crazy, i couldn't look at him forever i was trying to drive thru downtown at rush hour so i thought i might have had hunting on the brain. i'm glad i found this thread now i know im not the only one.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I know a spot in westland where I see em too ryan


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

While fishing in the FLW tourney on Saturday, we heard a pheasant cackle in a small empty lot(about 1/2 acre) just upstream from the Belle Isle bridge. Buildings on both sides and a street in the front. Right in downtown detroit.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

When I lived in Hamtramck I used to see them all the time, mainly along Woodward in Highland Park.

Also, the huge vacant fields near the Jefferson Chrysler plant had a lot of pheasants running around. Same thing for the fields off of the Lodge/I 96 just outside of Detroit.


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

When I was a kid back in 70's and 80's - we used to get 2 or 3 in our backyard every year.....I grew up in Warren near 9 mile and Mound.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

SpareTime said:


> When I was a kid back in 70's and 80's - we used to get 2 or 3 in our backyard every year.....I grew up in Warren near 9 mile and Mound.


Hey Sparetime I bet I know you.I grew up in the same nieghborhood as you. I grew up on the corner of Ira and Hudson,the house that had the fence around the front yard.Does that ring a bell?We might be old friends and never knew it.Hell we still might be friends and don't know it


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

tedshunter said:


> Hey Sparetime I bet I know you.I grew up in the same nieghborhood as you. I grew up on the corner of Ira and Hudson,the house that had the fence around the front yard.Does that ring a bell?We might be old friends and never knew it.Hell we still might be friends and don't know it


 
I think I know what house that is. But according to your profile your about 9 yrs. older than me. My last name is Spurlin, I lived on Curie, I graduated from Fitz. in '91 - my sister in '87. You may know my Brother in-laws family though. He graduated in, i think, 86, but he had older brothers and sisters. His last name is Mostek. They grew up on Doephfer (sp?).


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

SpareTime said:


> I think I know what house that is. But according to your profile your about 9 yrs. older than me. My last name is Spurlin, I lived on Curie, I graduated from Fitz. in '91 - my sister in '87. You may know my Brother in-laws family though. He graduated in, i think, 86, but he had older brothers and sisters. His last name is Mostek. They grew up on Doephfer (sp?).


I do remember Donna Mostek. I also graduated from Fitz in 82 my last name is Scarborough.I have a buddy that grew up on Cyman his name is Pat Vadnais,he lived about 4 houses north of Toepher. My mom Passed away about 5 1/2 years ago so my old house is no longer in the family.Me and my brother remodeled it and sold it,which was a bummer it really looked awsome when we were done with it.Small world maybe we will run into each other out on the ice or something.Go Spartans


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

i always get chicks and raie them in my barn only to kill them at will. does that ake me a poacher???? B? anyone?


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

I just seen 2 Rooster's on 26 mile and Romeo Plank.. I still can't believe that..


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Big Daddy Benelli said:


> I just seen 2 Rooster's on 26 mile and Romeo Plank.. I still can't believe that..


You're not too far from me, I'm near the Ford test track (33 & Dequindre/Mound) area. This guy was raiding my bird feeder just outside the doorwall.









And, we used to see tons of them down in Highland Park, when Chrysler was closing down their headquarters down there.


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice pic, can I shoot him when the season opens?


----------

